# Trek 9800: from first year offered (1993)



## H1449-6 (Apr 29, 2008)

Here's my 1993 Trek 9800 in 21" frame size. I was working in a shop in Columbus, Ohio then and found that there were a bunch of these left over from the 1993 model year. I think I paid $800-900 for the bike originally.

Originally equipped with a Showa shock and "Trek System 4" aka Control Tech stem/post/bar/bar ends. I don't remember what the original saddle was but I do recall that it was Trek-branded. 

Still has the original bar ends and bar; original post bent many years ago and was replaced with a Kore. Showa shock was immediately replaced with an AMP alloy fork, which was later damaged by UPS in shipping and replaced with a 2001 or 2002 RS Duke. Saddle was immediately replaced with my then-favorite Specialized/WTB ti railed saddle, which I just noticed is a little bent. Finally the XT Rapidfire+ shifters were immediately replaced with DX thumbies. XT cantilevers were later replaced with XT V-brakes. Tires you see in the pix below are kevlar bead Specialized Ground Control from the mid-90s (the last of my stash). The 737 spuds were original spec but are not original to the bike.

Nice ride. Weighs probably 25 lbs as you see it here. Doesn't get out much these days.


----------



## lancele (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey, I was out at a bicycle swap meet here in Houston today, and a guy had the 1993 16.5-inch 9800 (red color) for $750 with some "upgraded" components, which is a lot, lot more than what I was willing to pay. Someone had removed the chainstay protector (alloy protector with alloy bolts), and as a result there was some chainsuck marks on the drive side chainstay- and that was one of the problems with these bikes before Trek added the chainstay protector. The 1993 9800 is actually a very nice bike, and the original Black Diamond Mogul fork is actually a decent fork, but only has about 45mm of travel.

I believe the original saddle was a Trek System 3 saddle with a leather cover.

-Lance


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Wow. Haven't seen one of those in a while. That's some Travis Brown era stuff. Cool bike, and cool to see the progression of parts.


----------



## DrND (Apr 15, 2014)

*1993 Trek 9800 still going strong*

The Trek 9800 has been my ride going on 20 years now. Just completed a partial overhaul getting ready for the season. Thought I'd post a picture. A couple of thoughts reading some of the threads on this bike. When it was new I had issues with the chain suck and actually removed the guard because it made the problem worse. Even with best adjustment found that the chain would really wedge in there and was hard to correct when on the trail. Since removing and adjusting the derailer I never have chain suck issues now. I found the original black diamond fork very subpar. I upgraded in the late 90s with the Judy. Mine is the 16.5 and I used the original seat post for years despite extending it higher than the height marker. In the early 00's I was on a ride when suddenly the seat post broke. No injury luckily, but had to finish the ride standing. Replaced with longer post obviously. I weigh about 145 lbs, so was a good field experiment on why you should follow equipment specs. After the overhaul, the bike still feels as good as new. I even just reattached my Vetta C20 computer. Still works like new.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Great looking ride! Way to keep it retro.


----------



## DrND (Apr 15, 2014)

*cantilever brakes*



Buddysnack said:


> Great looking ride! Way to keep it retro.


Thanks for the compliment. I was going to mention that I've considered updating the brakes over the years. After looking into what it would require, I realized that I've never had braking issues with cantilever. Maybe a little grime on the rims in mucky weather. I just use softer compound pads and since I'm not a hardcore downhiller (it's hard-tail after all), they've always worked great. Always fun to adjust but that's part of the experience. I also don't know what I'm missing since I've never ridden a bike with V-brakes or disc.


----------



## jradbod (Nov 28, 2018)

*Hi, do you happen to know the bottom bracket size for this bike?*

Currently rebuilding a 1993 Trek 9800 just like yours but I can't seem to get the right bottom bracket size, is it 73x118 english sealed bb??



DrND said:


> The Trek 9800 has been my ride going on 20 years now. Just completed a partial overhaul getting ready for the season. Thought I'd post a picture. A couple of thoughts reading some of the threads on this bike. When it was new I had issues with the chain suck and actually removed the guard because it made the problem worse. Even with best adjustment found that the chain would really wedge in there and was hard to correct when on the trail. Since removing and adjusting the derailer I never have chain suck issues now. I found the original black diamond fork very subpar. I upgraded in the late 90s with the Judy. Mine is the 16.5 and I used the original seat post for years despite extending it higher than the height marker. In the early 00's I was on a ride when suddenly the seat post broke. No injury luckily, but had to finish the ride standing. Replaced with longer post obviously. I weigh about 145 lbs, so was a good field experiment on why you should follow equipment specs. After the overhaul, the bike still feels as good as new. I even just reattached my Vetta C20 computer. Still works like new.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Not as simple as that. 

68 or 73 is a measurement across the width of the BB shell on the frame. So that, you can solve with the BB removed, and a tape measure.

Spindle length is 100% related to what crank you use. 

Still all original? Measure the stock spindle length. 

Using a different crank? Go with whatever spindle length the manufacturer recommends....


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Canceled


----------

